# mein kleiner Teich



## shambuki1 (21. Sep. 2006)

Nu, möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen, wohne im schönen Salzburg und besitze seit 2 Jahren einen Folienteich - der zuerst eigentlich ein Steingarten werden sollte. Nun. den in Eigenregie puddelten mein Mann und ich in mühevoller Arbeit unseren 1. Teich aus (lehmiger steiniger Boden) als wir endlich die erreichte Tiefe und Größe hatten - wollten wir plötzlich nicht mehr weiter machen - kurzum schütteten wir den Teich wieder zu.!! Ein paar Wochen später - wurde der Teich wieder ausgegraben - es fiel uns nichts besseres ein - schwupp di wupp waren wir wieder dort wo wir aufgehört hatten. Aber nun ging es richtig los wir fuhren wöchentlich zu einem Bach und holten uns Findlinge und kleideten damit unseren Teich aus. Es wurde Folie und das ganze Zubehör Filter und Pumpe besorgt und hatten nach einer Bauzeit von ca. 4 Wochen unseren Teich fertig. Leider sind wir aber erst später drauf gekommen - er könnte wenigstens tiefer und ein bischchen größer sein.  Nächstes  Jahr werden wir dies in Angriff nehmen - Bin schon auf euere Vorschläge gespannt.!!!!????  Zum Abschluss ein paar Bildchen
Tschüs bis bald babsy


----------



## Dodi (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Babsy!

Erstmal ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN bei den Teichfreunden!

Dein Teich gefällt mir - und: ja, er könnte größer sein!

Damit Du gute Vorschläge erhalten kannst, wäre es wohl sinnvoll, noch 1, 2 Fotos vom Garten hoch zu laden, damit wir sehen können, wieviel Platz für den Teich noch zur Verfügung steht.

Hast Du denn schon irgendeine eigene Vorstellung von Deinem neuen Teich, Skizze oder so?


----------



## shambuki1 (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Dodi! leider noch nicht wirklich aber über dem Winter wird hoffentlich schon eine Idee kommen. Irgendwie möchten wir den Teich zur Terrasse ziehen wo momentan sehr viele Blumen sind - oder einen zweiten Teich mit dem ersten verbinden auf alle Fälle möchte ich nicht den ganzen Garten damit einplanen. Ein Problem ist allerdings das leichte Gefälle zur Terrasse hin und der kleine Abhang am Rande darum wissen wir nicht genau ob verlegen oder tiefer und etwas grösser oder. oder!!Ich hoffe daß ich noch ein paar Bilder vom Garten habe. 
LG aus Salzburg Babsy


----------



## shambuki1 (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Dodi habe nun doch ein paar Bilder gefunden.
LG Babsy


----------



## Dodi (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW: mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Babsy!

Also wirklich viel Platz steht ja nicht zur Verfügung.
Vielleicht könnte man noch einen kleinen Pflanzenteich hinzufügen (ist links hinten bereits eine Pflanzenzone?). Ich würde jedoch auf jeden Fall den vorhandenen Teich tiefer machen.


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Babsy,

wenn Ihr Euch zu einem Neubau mit all seinen Vor- und vorübergehenden Nachteilen durchringt, werdet Ihr das später sicherlich nicht bereuen.
Hieße aber in Eurem Fall einen fertigen Garten wieder in ein halbes Schlachtfeld zu verwandeln. (besagter Nachteil)
Also, wenn Ihr dennoch neu und größer bauen wollt, dann ran ans Papier und planen!  
Am Besten messt Ihr Euch mal durch Euren Garten und tragt in eine möglichst maßstabsgetreue Skizze all das ein, was auf keinen Fall weichen kann (Terrasse, Haus, sehr große und alte Bäume usw.) Staudenbeete dagegen kann man umsetzen. 
Auch Gehölze vertragen das mit entsprechendem Rückschnitt normalerweise ganz gut.
Nach Feststellung des IST-Zustandes fangt Ihr an zu "träumen". Was möchtet Ihr alles am Teich verwirklichen? Bachlauf/Wasserfall, Pflanzenfilter, Trittsteine, Ufergraben und Uferwall für den naturnahen Übergang zwischen Teich und Rasen/Beet, eine Brücke/Steg usw. - einfach mal alles Aufschreiben! 
Als nächstes jagt Ihr den IST-Plan mehrfach über den Kopierer und fangt mit der eigentlichen Zeichnerei an. Wie fügt sich der Teich am Besten ein? Kann ich eine kleine Bucht ganz versteckt gestalten oder einen Sitzplatz hinter einer Röhrichtecke verstecken? 
Auch auf engem Raum ist einiges möglich! Nur Mut!


----------



## mazarin (28. Sep. 2006)

*AW: mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Babsy,

Ihr habt einen toll angelegten Garten und Teich - das hatten wir auch, bis wir uns entschlossen, den Teich zu vergrössern.:__ nase: Bei uns hat sich dass eins zum anderen begeben, so daß wir erst nächstes Jahr fertig werden.
Wir haben den Nachteil (oder Vorteil?), daß unser Grundstück nicht direkt zu befahren ist. Also müssen wir alles Material von Hand in den Garten transportieren. Dauert alles länger!! 
Lasst Euch aber davon nicht abhalten, etwas Neues zu planen. 

Gruß

Peter


----------



## shambuki1 (3. Okt. 2006)

*AW: mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Peter,
danke für dein Kompliment, nächstes Jahr steht sicher fest daß wir den Teich etwas größer und vor allem tiefer machen werden. Mein Mann möchte unbedingt Kois haben. Da müssen wir uns sowieso wegen Filterung und andere Gestaltung im Garten, Gedanken machen. Kannst du mir einmal ein Bild von deinem Teich zeigen wie ich sehe, hast du 5000 l, wie gross ist dein Teich und wieviele Fische hast du oder wie gross möchtest du werden. Unser Garten ist zwar nicht so winzig er hat insgesamt ca. 300 qm, aber derzeit ist jeder Fleck ausgenützt!

Grüsse aus Salzburg Babsy


----------



## mazarin (4. Okt. 2006)

*AW: mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Babsy,

die Bilder findest Du im Forum "Neuer User". Da sind auch die Bilder vom Baufortschritt. Ich habe 5 Goldfische, jeder ca. 12-15 cm lang und einige
Babys. Unser Garten ist auch nicht viel größer wie Euerer. Da wir den halben Garten umgestalten wird es bei uns Frühjahr bis wir fertig sind.

Liebe Grüße aus Fürth in Bayern

Peter


----------

